#  > 【園藝苗圃】 圖文創作區 >  > 文學創作 >  > 文字角色扮演 >  > [討論] 徵角~~ 獸之命 (歡迎各種族的獸)

## 月光銀牙

我以後的夢想是要當一個職業小說家，今天突然想要寫一部小說放進各位獸友的名子，把所有的獸友都活靈活現的活在我所寫的小說裡，所以我開了個徵角，希望這位獸友能幫幫忙。

      須知如下:
1.我不會常常上狼樂所以這個徵角會開很久
2.各種族都可以，不認識我的獸也可以，不要害怕我不會咬你
3.我這個徵角需要各位的個性，畢竟我希望我寫出來的角色跟各位的個性吻合
4.如果我寫出來的角色你不喜歡可以馬上反應，我會立刻改進
5.我很認真的開徵角，也請各位很認真的回答我，如果不認真回答，我也會很不認真的跳過你

      填寫如下:

1.名子: (可改可不改)
2.性別:
3.興趣:
4.嗜好:
5.個性: (盡量真實)
6.特色:
7.派別: (好或壞)
8.好友: (必填，除非你想要我惡搞你)
9.族別: (比如說:我是狼)
10.毛色:
11.武器:
12.特殊能力:
13.獸設: (可以直接把圖貼上來，只是利於寫作)

感謝大家的配合(鞠躬)

----------


## 卡斯特

名字:卡斯特   綽號:卡滋

性別:公的

興趣:狼嗥，畫畫，看書

嗜好:玩水，叼著某樣東西，看到逗貓棒和滾動中的球會瘋狂的追上去

個性:擁有幻化的能力，所以被稱為詛咒之子，喜歡交朋友，但又怕傷害朋友，幻化時若控制不好會暴走， 破壞一切事物，但醒來後會不記得所做過的事情， 常很自責 
對陌生的獸/人:冷漠，有非常大的警覺心，會一直緊盯著他，不會主動攻擊，不喜歡傷害獸/人，甚至會默默的幫助他
對認識的獸/人:會展現出開朗，愛撒嬌的個性，有點愛說話，非常愛玩，會為朋友赴湯蹈火

特色:脖子上掛著幻獸爪，可以變成人類，但狼耳和尾巴藏不住，將脖子上的項鍊扯掉就會變回幻天獸，雖然有翅膀但不太會飛

派別:好的

好友:諾雅，傻氣，天龍，小夏，天晴，天祈…(全樂園都是我的好友~

族別:幻天獸(外表是狼

毛色:眼珠是冰藍色，毛色是銀灰色，在月光下是銀白色，脖子上有一條串著幻獸爪的項鍊，獸人時，，白色T-shirt， 外面在穿一件無袖黑色背心(有拉鍊)，寬鬆的牛仔褲(長褲)，幻化時，狼頭，狼身，鷲翅，獅尾

武器:藍焰棒:可伸縮，好攜帶，會發出藍色的火焰

特殊能力:瞬火-腳底下產生火焰，使移動速度加快
衝鋒刺-全身包覆著火焰，以最快的速度擊中敵人
藍焰爪-無傷害力，又稱冰火之爪(嚇獸用的
高壓火-熱到可以將水蒸發

獸設:
點擊以顯示隱藏內容




獸人設:
點擊以顯示隱藏內容



(謝謝諾雅~)

武器設:http://wolfbbs.net/album.php?albumid...chmentid=34984

幻獸設:
點擊以顯示隱藏內容



(此圖為月光下的樣子)

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

銀牙小說加油喔!
有問題在問我~~~

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

1.名子: :蒼煌．萊恩哈特．伊亞諾特（簡稱：蒼煌）

2.性別:雄，90歲年紀

3.興趣:幕後推動戰爭，就是喜歡當在幕後掌控一切的人

4.嗜好:戰爭、和平、秩序

5.個性: 冷酷無情，喜歡折磨敵人，讓人生不如死，最常用的手法是利用時間魔法讓敵人變得衰老，並放任其自生自滅，自詡為統治眾生的至尊存在，喜歡掌控一切的感覺，以及讓任何事情都按照自己的劇本來走。

「用戰爭換取和平，多少付出就多少收穫。」這是他的座右銘。

6.特色:魔法能力非常強的狼獸人

7.派別: 壞

8.好友: 薩拉．卡羅

9.族別: 狼

10.毛色:純白色，眼睛為天空般地湛藍色

11.武器:太虛權杖

12.特殊能力：風、火、水、雷、光、闇、時間、空間，以上所有屬性都擁有。

備註：

厭惡：暴力、善良

衣著配色：鑲著金色邊的灰色斗篷（類似披風，可查看下方獸設），黑色長褲，雙手手腕、雙腳腳踝都帶著手環腳環，嘴上叼著木製長煙斗。

技能：風、火、水、雷、光、闇、時間、空間魔法全通，其中時間、空間兩大屬性最強。

得意技：風波刃、烈火焚空、水淹大軍、天輪轟雷、光明制裁、闇黑輪回、時間加速、扭曲空間等等魔法。

風波刃：招出成千上萬道風刃攻擊對手。

烈火焚空：召出足以焚天的火海，進行大範圍攻擊。

水淹大軍：宛若海嘯般的強力水屬性大範圍魔法。

天論轟雷：召喚九天之上的天雷轟殺對手。

光明制裁：用光明的力量制裁敵人。

闇黑輪回：用黑暗的力量滅殺敵人。

時間加速：讓時間之力加快敵人的衰老速度，可以讓人在一秒中衰老數十年，甚至直接老死，但蒼煌鮮少讓人直接老死，多半都是衰老到無法戰鬥的地步，再讓敵人自生自滅。

扭曲空間：扭曲一處區域內的空間，威力極大，敵人有可能被重力給壓扁，或者分屍。

嗜好：喜歡用時間魔法讓敵人變得衰老不堪，再讓對方自身自滅，同時也會折磨對方，但不會讓對方失去生命。

特定設定:天魔狼族，反派。

獸設：

希望能入選擔任一個大反派的角色，有任何問題歡迎在私信討論。

----------


## 奇比斯克

1.名子: 奇比斯克 (簡稱可以叫奇比)
2.性別:公♂(獸太!?
3.興趣:玩球，寫劇本，亂翻譯?!
4.嗜好:喜歡吃洋芋片和拉麵，就算變身成巨龍也是一樣禁不起誘惑
5.個性:很自由自在的一隻小龍，但是有少龍(少爺)病，不過很好相處，有點懶懶的 
6.特色:只要被別獸蹭，就會發光>W<
7.派別:我是好龍
8.好友:努特，天龍，風歿，黑倫，傻氣，白拓.....
9.族別:光之龍族 (光明象徵)
10.毛色:
小龍外觀: 全身白色毛絨絨，鼻子上有紅色條紋，藍色眼睛，黃色爪指，有翅膀
巨龍型態: 鼻子上有紅色條紋，藍色眼睛，黃色爪指，雙腿有紅色箭頭圖案，腹部面是酪黃色的，巨龍翅膀，紅頭髮+背部紅色
11.武器:真世羽之劍 (馭龍少年裏頭有介紹 https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2oGD6aoqOLo )
12.特殊能力:噴火/光能衝擊波/療癒等.....
13.獸設: 只有巨龍設定喔

----------


## S.D痕天

1.名子:天痕．法蘭德斯   ((簡稱:小天或天痕

2.性別:男

3.興趣:唱歌、練劍、練武

4.嗜好:仰頭望月、冥想沉思、研發新招(?

5.個性:平常憨憨呆呆的，很隨和，認真起來會完全變一個樣子，常常為朋友檔下攻擊搞得一身狼狽(?

6.特色:左眼有一道類似閃電的紋路、脖子、左臂及右腕有封印紋路，喜歡穿著無袖、短褲，再批上白色黃衣邊的大衣。

7.派別:正派

8.好友:奇比、亞斯、極風、小夏、碎風......等等 (也太多(?

9.族別:龍族

10.毛色:金色頭毛，束成小馬尾，眼白是軍藍色，瞳孔是青色，
頭上兩隻雪的角，有一對翅膀，平時隱藏，
背部是水藍色的表皮，胸腹部白色，
通常以龍人姿態出沒，可人化，頭上的角會縮小。

11.武器:臂甲和擊劍

12.特殊能力:
擊劍術:極光一閃!(衝刺擊)
         閃光刺擊!(連三擊)
         閃光四溢!(化成四道光刺穿敵人，並瞬移置背後)
         迅捷刺擊!(連六擊)
         極光連閃!(連十二擊)

龍鬥氣-拳法:掌與拳作結合 掌在前 拳在腰間 腳部做出高壓膝的動作
         瞬步-拳法的基礎 可以產生瞬移
         被動攻擊-等敵人出手以掌抵開出拳攻擊
         主動攻擊-以拳法的瞬步高速移動到敵人面前 以碎拳(威力較強)或推掌(掌前凝聚旋風擊飛別人)
         鎧化-全身爆發鬥氣對物理攻擊防禦力較高(85%)對魔法攻擊防禦力較低只能抵掉一些(60%)攻擊力

天法-聖龍咆哮:聚集極高的風壓在嘴裡，向敵方攻擊。
天法-聖龍氣息:吐出藍色的風，覆蓋受傷的部分進行治癒，可群體治癒。

鏡像轉換-脖子、腕臂的紋路發光並轉成血紅色，使力量、防禦和速度大符提升
(副作用:當鏡像轉換停止時，會依使用多久解放掉未來的體力，要是控制不好，可能會失去意識、陷入昏迷)


13.獸設:(獸人設之後再補上@w@)

銀牙寫作 加油喔>w<
有問題再跟小龍說OwO

----------


## 幻.玄冥

1.名子: 幻.玄冥
2.性別:男(小獸太
3.興趣:養盆栽、藥劑製作、機械組裝、看書(大多數都是小說
4.嗜好:用自己養出來的植物做菜
5.個性: 天然呆 很多事情不懂(因此常出語驚人
6.特色:經常熬夜的緣故眼睛底下有黑眼圈，因此給人的第一印象就是沒精神
7.派別: 正派
8.好友: 天龍、夏克、亞斯、碎風.....等
9.族別: 狼族
10.毛色:灰黑色
11.武器:機械球、毒藥跟大量臨時製造的科技(咦?)
12.特殊能力:
聚光擊:把光元素聚集在機械球內的聚光儀上，然後發射攻擊
植靈化：把自己植化後操控大量植物進行攻擊(風險極高，使用之後可能導致死亡
機械空間：召喚運用空想空間創造的機械時空
盲光：放出特殊頻率的光芒，導致對方將近一個小時看不見
惡念幻影:運用機械球發出的閃光在對方腦海中製造幻象
生命之芽:把自己的所有的生命力灌注在樹芽中給對方吃下(像是一命換一命
13.獸設: (不會上色，只用鉛筆畫黑白的(抱歉 本人無能QAQ)

----------


## 小芸

1.名子: 月尾(可以叫我傻氣或小月
2.性別:女
3.興趣:唱歌~出去玩~(?看科幻小說~畫畫:3
4.嗜好:其實只要有關動物的事情我都很喜歡.假日喜歡去當各種志工.逛書局.吃義大利麵(??
5.個性:馬馬虎虎.記憶力不是很好.活潑開朗.很喜歡講話:3不會怕生.很討厭生活有很大的變動.這樣會讓我很沒有安全感. 
6.特色:月狼一隻.如果太久沒有照到月光會虛弱甚至暈倒.在月光下身體會閃閃發光.滿月下各種能力都會比較強~
7.派別: 好的喔~~
8.好友: 諾雅.卡斯特~小夏底迪!~
9.族別: 月狼(就是狼~
10.毛色:銀灰色跟白色相間的毛皮.身上有黑色的紋路.
11.武器:我的掌掌:3
12.特殊能力:
月之癒(治癒~在短時間內治癒各種傷勢.)
月光閃爍(全身上下發出強光.讓敵人張不開眼睛.沒有殺傷力.可以調節亮度)
月之嚎(對月亮嚎叫可以讓身邊100公尺的獸治癒)
13.獸設: 
------------------
謝謝銀牙!!~~><
有問題可以跟我說喔!我馬上改~~
祝你寫作順利!!~~~

----------


## 黑倫

1.名子: (可改可不改):虎倫.霍克(可叫黑倫或小倫
2.性別:雄性
3.興趣:電腦.電視.小說.運動
4.嗜好:烹飪.蒐集獸圖
5.個性: (盡量真實)隨和 開朗 脾氣不差 對自己有興趣的是能記住很久 有點喜歡惡作劇 有些白目
6.特色:存在感低
7.派別: (好或壞)當然是好的www
8.好友: (必填，除非你想要我惡搞你)天龍.夏夏.卡斯特.天祈.碎風.傲斯頓和極風哥哥跟亞斯哥哥和川崎哥哥等(很多獸
9.族別: (比如說:我是狼)虎獸人
10.毛色:銀毛黑紋
11.武器:雙刃
12.特殊能力:雷.火能力 跟 隱身術
13.獸設: (可以直接把圖貼上來，只是利於寫作)(感謝小天 卡滋 諾雅的幫忙www

----------


## 虛羽．天祈

1.名子: 虛羽‧天祈
2.性別:男
3.興趣:評鑑美食,電腦應用,音樂,動漫,旅行
4.嗜好:對別人的事物進行研究(ww
5.個性: 極度怕生,很需要陪伴,說話常常讓別獸聽不懂所以很少說話,但一開口就會想吐潮別獸而且停不下來
6.特色:不喜歡被束縛,所以有些叛逆.對不知道的事物非常好奇.
7.派別: (好或壞) 都可以w
8.好友: (必填，除非你想要我惡搞你) 龍龍,卡滋,小倫,小夏,天晴,小傲........等
9.族別: (比如說:我是狼) 我是貓咪OWO
10.毛色:銀白毛,天藍紋,瞳色為金
11.武器:大寬刀
12.特殊能力:操控粒子及虛無之力
13.獸設: (可以直接把圖貼上來，只是利於寫作)
很遺憾目前沒有QQ

----------


## 翔風狼獥獥

1.名子: 獥獥（音同"習"）
2.性別: 公狼
3.興趣: 發呆、聽音樂
4.嗜好: 聽音樂、發呆（？
5.個性: 有一點非常的迷糊，常忘東忘西，不過很熱心，樂於幫助他人~
6.特色: 一臉迷糊狀（？
7.派別: 好像都可以耶，看作者需要～我當然是反派的！（？
8.好友: 來惡搞我吧（？
9.族別: 狼！
10.毛色: 銀白色
11.武器: 爪子！（不使用人類的工具（？
12.特殊能力: 風與光屬性的法術（無論增益或是攻擊效果（？
13.獸設: http://images.plurk.com/uopn-7yIIOXRUzpKsAtgn601afP.jpg


好像是第一次徵小說的角色耶~

----------


## 傲斯頓

1.名子: 傲斯頓
2.性別: 雄
3.興趣: 閒晃(散步)
4.嗜好: 玩著隨身攜帶的玩偶
5.個性: 有點懶散, 對事情總是保持著愛理不理的態度
6.特色: 不容易有情緒上的波動(?)
7.派別: 看作者囉~
8.好友: 黑倫, 天祈, 夏克, 冰極風, 亞斯特德...等
9.族別: 鱷魚
10.毛色: 沒有毛
11.武器: 隨身攜帶的毒針, 自己飼養的毒蛇 
12.特殊能力: 能悠然的操縱綁著細繩的針
13.獸設: 深綠的皮膚, 腹部是淺黃色, 就是一隻普通的鱷魚~沒有圖QQ

真是期待銀牙的作品呢~

----------


## 獨自孤獨

1.名子: 小孤 or 獨‧自孤獨
2.性別:男性
3.興趣:望著夕陽下沉，在圖書館邊聽音樂邊看書，下廚
4.嗜好:下廚，畫畫，睡覺，園藝
5.個性: 不喜歡人多的地方，不管是去餐廳還是圖書館，教室都是坐在最暗最不明顯 的角落
6.特色:對於自己認定的主人會有一定的服從，不會說謊跟背叛，沒有自己的思想
7.派別: 依據遇到的人可以轉好或壞
8.好友:焱狼(就一ㄍ人)
9.族別:虎貓 
10.毛色:銀白
11.武器:只要跟我有意義而長期配戴或在握身邊 例如:項鍊，戒指，皮帶頭，水晶，塔羅牌....等
12.特殊能力:
1.自怨自哀/療傷 (只限單體跟療傷他人)
一. (施放者有周圍會像晚上般的暗下來然後，會有像螢火蟲的效果光的顏色是紫色。)   
二. (被施放者周圍會像晚上般的暗下來然後有一到光會投射到牠身上(像天使降落凡間那樣)然後周圍會有像螢火蟲的效果光的顏色是綠色(在傷口處會特多))  

2.孤獨一生/保護與結界 [ 範圍(以2半徑公尺為計算範圍每增加2公尺傷害越大)跟單體都可只是薔薇的傷害會越大 ]
一. 保護:
(施放者有周圍會像晚上般的暗下來然後會有薔薇纏繞牠身上流出鮮血然後開出紫色薔薇(這ㄍ地方是一氣呵成的) 周圍會有有像螢火蟲的效果淡紅色光點) 

結界 :Sad: 跟上面差不多)只是差在(慢慢長出紫色薔薇)，(慢慢開花)(慢慢凋謝)3ㄍ步驟
二. (被施放者周圍會一職有藍色花瓣圍繞保護不受到物理跟魔法攻擊) 
13.獸設:

施展自怨自哀


施展孤獨一生

----------


## 碎風

1.名子:碎風
2.性別:公
3.興趣:看小說、神隱 ((不
4.嗜好:躲起來看著別獸做的事 (?
5.個性: 表面上話很少，默默坐著自己的事，其實很好相處，記性還可以，喜歡把事情往心裡吞
6.特色: 胸前與額頭有月亮圖騰，臉上有紅色的紋路，會依據情況有不同的變化
7.派別: 正派~
8.好友: 小夏、天龍、極風哥哥、亞斯大哥、小伊、小倫、托比哥哥、小寂、傻氣、諾雅、卡滋、小祈、還有其他............ ((太多了寫不完 ((欸
9.族別:闇月狼
10.毛色:深藍色，腹部是白色
11.武器: 雙刀，力量解放時會使用妖刀--炎月 ((刀身紅色，擁有炎與月的屬性
12.特殊能力:平時只要運用風與雷的屬性，解放後會使用闇與月的屬性，同時可自由變成風、影子，藉此融入空氣中(黑暗裡)
13.獸設:   ((第二張是翅膀   平時會隱藏起來

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
祝銀牙小說順利   如果有問題我會立刻改的  OAO

----------


## 斯冰菊

1.名字:斯冰菊
2.性別:公
3.興趣:拼拼圖(100片以上)、看有興趣的課外書籍、聽愛國(台、美、韓)與部份流行歌曲、看搞笑影片
4.嗜好:寫小說與從事對聯與詩作之寫作。
5.個性:樂觀向上，情緒變化起伏頗大。如果沒有惹到本狼就沒事，很好相處；惹到就得承受火山爆發之脾氣。愛耍凍、討厭人類。
6.特色:脖子上掛有紫線穿成的項鍊，墜飾是一塊六面各寫著黃靛紫凍逗腐的冰塊。胸膛有兩塊紫色星狀毛，一大一小象徵天狼雙星。
7.派別：隨銀牙自由發揮
8.好友:燄瀆、阿寂、傻氣、努特、青燦、碎風、夏克、托比、阿希、奇比......(名單太長不及備載。)
9.族別: 北極狼
10.毛色:半黑半白，詳見狼設/狼人設。
11.武器:由於是魔法獸，武器只有自身的獠牙與利爪。
12.特殊能力:本狼身為北極凍狼，會凍屬性的魔法。雖然只會一招，但是這招「絕對零度凍笑話」威力驚獸，倘若完全發揮能讓地球回到冰河時期！平時發動時以10的負幾次方分之一為準，此是參考《KERORO軍曹》中之安哥爾‧摩亞絕招啟示錄攻擊。
13.獸設:狼設定 狼設：http://wolfbbs.net/imagehost/uploads....png(感謝青燦囉！！！)

狼人設：http://i.imgur.com/N65gtv8.png(這也是青燦的傑作喔！！！)

更詳細的個狼設定請參閱此連結：http://wolfbbs.net/wiki/doku.php?id=...86%B0%E8%8F%8A

那麼本狼就萬事拜託囉！！！ :wuffer_glee: (六體投地)真期待看到銀牙作品出爐的那一天儘快到來！！！凹嗚~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~！！！ :wuf_e_howl: (鼓勵之嗥)

                                                                                 北極凍狼   斯冰菊   誠摯提供

                                                                                               103年元月20日    12:51

                                                                                               NO.79花甲癸巳年臘月二十日午八

----------


## 月光銀牙

感謝大家的支持，本狼萬分感謝(鞠躬)
可能要請各位稍稍等後，本狼希望等一會，有些獸可能比較害羞
而且報名的獸數有點少，(以為會很多)
現在就是呼獸引獸的時候了

有意願的獸快點來報名吧 :wuffer_howl:

----------


## x天晴x

1.名子: 天晴
2.性別:男
3.興趣:看著爪發呆(?
4.嗜好:聽音樂~
5.個性:說話很小聲常常讓人聽不清楚  溫和 怕生 
6.特色:說話常常讓人聽不懂   跟陌生人說話會有障礙XDD  
7.派別: 正派>W<
8.好友:卡滋  天祈哥哥  夏哥哥  亞斯哥哥  天龍哥哥 ......等
9.族別: 狼~
10.毛色:黃色
11.武器:盾
12.特殊能力:
光之盾:把光用在盾上進行防禦
13.獸設: (不知道可不可以><

銀牙哥哥加油><//(被踹飛

----------


## Schak

1.名子: 夏克(小夏
2.性別: 公
3.興趣: 在夜晚遊蕩、喜歡獨自坐在屋頂上看月亮.想著心事
4.嗜好: 喜歡刺激.危險的事物(讓自己身陷危險之中
5.個性: 很冷靜.又有點冷酷，但是對朋友很熱情~喜歡逗別人開心~對於陌生人有強烈警戒心
6.特色: 常常會不自覺地做出或說出一些很可愛的行為或話語，卻一直堅決否認ˋ////ˊ!
7.派別: 正
8.好友: 碎風(最親近的最信任的 ，天龍、亞斯、極風哥哥、小伊、小倫、托比哥哥、小寂、傻氣、諾雅、卡滋、天祈...和其他好多好多><!!
9.族別: 炎陽狼
10.毛色: 全身雪白般的毛髮，一隻眼睛水藍色的，一隻眼睛淺黃色的~長大後毛髮會慢慢浮現圖騰的標誌，狼體鼻子以上腳掌上去一點以後都是陽光黃的顏色(淡黃色   臉頰兩邊各兩條紅色的粗線條，額頭有一個黃色太陽標誌，胸前也會有一個。
11.武器: 雙爪鉤
12.特殊能力: 擁有光和冰的能力，解放時可以在使用太陽的能力。
13.獸設: 

祝銀牙寫作順利壓><!!!!!!!    有問題要和小夏說唷~小夏會立刻補充或修改的QwQ!!!!

----------


## 馬克

如果有人類就好了!真是可惜呢!(對不起我來亂的!)

----------


## 狼の寂

1.名子: 銀月.凱狄爾斯
2.性別: 雄性
3.興趣: 望月
4.嗜好: 賞月，愜意的欣賞風景
5.個性:  態度有些高傲，話不多，總是帶來些冷冷的感覺，但其無時無刻無不為牠獸著想著，以默默的行動來表示，不擅表達自身情感。
6.特色: 洞悉獸心卻不願透露，若非必要時不喜歡動用力量。
喜歡獨處
7.派別:  好
8.好友: 友獸即可
9.族別:  おおかみ (狼)
10.毛色: 雪白，末端帶有些許銀白色
11.武器: 犽凜 (獸人態時才會使用，平時佩掛於身旁)
12.特殊能力:  寒冰之力(寒冰的力量)
13.獸設: 

期待銀牙的故事吶
祝銀牙寫作順利喔   OwO

----------


## Norya.Polaris

銀牙OWO////(揮爪
不知道還沒有在徵角:3
我來填囉><

1.名子: 諾雅
2.性別:雌
3.興趣:音樂，畫畫，打架(???)，電影，動物OWO/
4.嗜好:音樂，畫畫，打架(???)，電影，養寵物W(???
5.個性: 綜合且黑暗，是一隻很難讓人理解的獸，對不熟的獸或是人類，保有很大的警戒心且很冷漠，心情不好時，會突然搞失蹤，很少會真正的笑(???)，喜歡獨自一隻，除非是要和朋友們在一起，會幫助別的獸或是人。
6.特色:很難懂WWW(<<這算嗎:33
7.派別: 好=W=
8.好友: 傻氣、卡斯特OWO//其他也都是喔><//
9.族別: 花豹W
10.毛色:純白底毛，身上有冰晶藍色的斑點，耳多和尾巴也是冰晶藍色的，臉頰圖騰左右臉都有，後腳跟上有一個月亮形黑斑，黑斑中有圓點(雙腿都有)，左手腕上有傷疤，胸口上有圖騰和尾巴上有紫色鑽石，左側臀部上有黑色的代號[XJ]。
11.武器:刀、匕首、弓箭、槍砲類和自己的爪牙XD
12.特殊能力:可以自由操控雷和冰:33(不過雷的能力比冰的強
13.獸設: http://wolfbbs.net/album.php?albumid...chmentid=35087

我好像太慢了QAQQQQQ
對不起麻煩你了銀牙><
加油囉><//

----------


## 月光銀牙

我有說這個徵角會開很就喔～你填單 我就寫
蹭諾雅～～還是很高興你來了


                 有意願的獸快來吧！(招呼之嚎)

----------


## 墨狐

名字:莫離 字:言 (不可改)
種族:墨狐(稀少)
性別:母
年齡:15
性格:對陌生人大多冷臉,寡言不好親近,戒心高;對親近的人不設防完全信任、話較多態度友好
興趣:看書 聽音樂 睡覺作夢
嗜好:喜歡吃好吃的、看可愛漂亮的事物
特色:不喜歡被強迫討厭無聊和煩人的事物,喜歡悠閒生活
派別: 好
好友: Schak   亞斯特德 傲斯頓 冰龍嘆息 寂影 

外貌:沒圖
獸型: 站著27cm 身長69cm 寬18cm 尾長:45公分;全身墨黑,黑瞳,耳尖帶金,尾端銀白,額間有一青藍符文
獸人:;165cm,45kg,偏瘦,黑髮黑瞳,低馬尾髮尾及腰,髮尾青藍色,喜穿深色系寬鬆衣物
屬性:風、空間
能力:分身(可改外型)、儲存空間(死物無限制)、記憶修改
武器:180公分的黑棍(有銀色圖紋)可召喚,尾端是尖的狀態二側面可伸展出鐮刀；另配備兩把長匕和三把短匕(淬麻藥和毒)
性格:對陌生人大多冷臉,寡言不好親近,戒心高;對親近的人不設防、話較多態度較好完全信任(很少人能達成)

 技能:
加速:最快可以和風一樣快
隱藏:隱匿身型、存在感、氣味和影子,(就在你面前你卻看不到)
亞空間：兩個空間重疊無法互相傷害(保命招數)

----------


## 藍尼

1.名子: 藍納德．尚．凱莫諾  (通稱 藍尼
2.性別: 公
3.興趣: 聽音樂、品嚐美酒、跟敵人打架
4.嗜好: 閒暇之餘把自己灌到醉
5.個性: 坦率、低調、話極少、冷酷，做起事來又豪爽，誓死達成命令的"打手型"，幹架起來不會跟敵人廢話半句
6.特色: 右臂有個刺青，下巴留著短鬍子。
7.派別: 反派
8.好友: 嗯...目前版裡最熟的就是赤月吧
9.族別: 龍
10.毛色: 深藍黑的皮(無毛
11.武器: 雙節棍、長棍、武士刀這三個最常使用((其餘則多為"場景物件"
12.特殊能力: 全為物理性質的攻擊，本身無魔法。但可以借助他人的魔法力量
13.獸設:  調酒那隻就是了((只是右臂沒刺青ww

----------


## 馬克

名字:馬克.尚恩(剛認識的就全名稱呼,認識久了直接叫馬克或是小馬也行)
性別:男
興趣:玩電腦.拍風景照.小玩機車.看看漫畫和動畫
嗜好:玩賽車遊戲
個性:害羞.有時不按牌理出牌.固執但是不會太嚴重.不太輕易相信人事物
特色:遇到緊急狀況會展現正義之心會幫助遭受困難的人
派別:好人
好友:阿翔.冰疾風.天龍
族別:人類
武器:雙節棍.長棍.狙擊槍
毛色:黃皮膚
特殊能力:生氣或是興奮時會變身狼犬攻擊或是撲倒人
獸設:沒有
我想的大概就這樣了,我是認真的!

----------

